# Grundsätzliches zu JDOM 2.x



## Hijo2006 (23. Okt 2016)

Hallo

ich versuche mich gerade ein wenig mit XML zu beschäftigen und arbeite mich durch paar Beispiel. Nun will ich ein Beispiel in Eclipse nachbauen und es "knallt"

Das ist mein Importbereich:

import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.List;

import org.jdom2.Attribute;
import org.jdom2.Document;
import org.jdom2.Element;
import org.jdom2.JDOMException;
import org.jdom2.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.xml.sax.Attributes;

Für
        import org.jdom2.Element;
meckert er, dass es nicht vorhanden ist. 

Also bin ich mal testweise zu 
         import org.jdom2.*;
übergegangen.

Dann habe ich aber ein nächstes Problem, dass er bei der Zeilen

            Element rootNode = document.getRootElement();
            Element element = rootNode.getChild("Ort");

meckert, und ich möge auf
            org.jdom2.Element rootNode = document.getRootElement();
umstellen.

Gesagt, getan, aber ich bekommen dennoch eine Exception der Form

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassCastException: org.jdom2.Element cannot be cast to javax.swing.text.html.parser.Element
   at openlr_tools.mapViewer.AppWindow.ReadXML(AppWindow.java:590)
   at openlr_tools.mapViewer.AppWindow.initWindow(AppWindow.java:169)
   at openlr_tools.mapViewer.AppWindow.<init>(AppWindow.java:89)
   at openlr_tools.mapViewer.App.main(App.java:13)



Ich vermute, das hängt alles miteinander zusammen..

Danke


----------



## Hijo2006 (23. Okt 2016)

hallo

ist nicht mehr aktuell..ich habe es anders gelöst und läuft

danke


----------

